# Cadasil - Does anyone know



## julescar74 (Mar 30, 2010)

Does anyone know how to code for CADASIL it stands for cerebral autosomal dominant arteriopathy with subcortical infarcts and leukoencephalopathy.


----------



## vj_tiwari (Mar 30, 2010)

CADASIL (cerebral autosomal dominant arteriopathy with subcortical infarcts and leukoencephalopathy) is the most common form of hereditary stroke disorder, and is thought to be caused by mutations of the Notch 3 gene on chromosome 19.[1]. The disease belongs to a family of disorders called the *Leukodystrophies*.

Since CADASIL is a systemic arteriopathy, evidence of blood vessel damage is seen in small- and medium-sized arteries. Therefore, skin biopsies have been used for diagnosis;

So I think It's better to code like 437.9, 434.91 & 323.82 or 323.9. 

Hey, also please check the tabular list for this codes, and match the coditions/causes for CADASIL that are mentioned in your chart , viz., due to viral/infectious diseases or due to drug or vaccine. I'm sure, you get the correct code.

Hope this helps.


----------



## julescar74 (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for your help :>}


----------

